
The Unsinkable Modernist - prismatic
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2019/09/26/walter-gropius-bauhaus-unsinkable-modernist/
======
deogeo
> the philistine indifference to Modernism in interwar Britain [..] Tom
> Wolfe’s ignorant anti-Modernist diatribe From Bauhaus to Our House (1981)

If only people weren't such _ignorant philistines_ , they would like the
blocky, sterile, concrete and glass modernist architecture!

Of course these are the same people that usually dismiss criticism with "there
are no objective criteria for Art", and in the next breath invent countless
reasons why Modernist architecture is superior, and the old styles must be
discarded. I do not expect any kind of intellectual honesty from them.

~~~
DenisM
Discarding the legacy is the most direct way to stand out against the backdrop
of centuries, which is why I believe the modernist architecture came to be -
there was no room in the hall of fame for the new generation of architects, so
they burned down the place and called it art.

Incidentally, many software frameworks, languages, and processes share the
same traits.

~~~
justanothersys
They didn’t burn anything down really, they built on top of existing ideas and
technologies at the time, especially new industrial processes (in architecture
specifically).

